# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Αγορά καταγραφικού

## paulk

Καλημέρα.
Το παλιό καταγραφικό ήρθε η ωρα του.
τρώει κάτι κολλήματα..το πήγα στο κατάστημα που το αγόρασα αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το κάνουν..
Το είχα πάρει 250 ευρώ πριν 3 χρόνια.
Ψάχνω ένα για 8 κάμερες ..να μπορώ να το βλέπω online και να έχει έξοδο αλαρμ.
Μέχρι 270 ευρώ τι έχετε να προτείνετε?
Οι κάμερες είναι αυτές
https://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2CE56C2T-VFIR3/

----------


## katmadas

Αφου εχεις ηδη tvi καμερες παρε αυτο

*HIKVISION DS-7208HQHI-F1/N 3MP*Υποστηριζει και αναλυσεις μεχρι 3mp αν χρειαστει μελοντικη αναβαθμιση.

----------


## paulk

Θέλω να έχει έξοδο alarm, αυτό δεν έχει.

----------


## paulk

Κάποια άλλη γνώμη?

----------


## paulk

Έψαξα και βρήκα αυτά
http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Analog-TURB...8HGHI-SH-A.htm

http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Digital-Vid...08HVI-SV-A.htm
τι λέτε αξίζουν;;

----------


## paulk

και επειδή τα καλώδιο για τις κάμερες είναι ότι να ναι τι προτείνετε να πάρω ;;

----------


## katmadas

EKTOS ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 2 υπαρχει και το

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/9236593/Hikv...HUHI-F1-N.html

που υποστηριζει 3mp.

Ομοαξωνικο καλωδιο ειναι το καλυτερο...

----------


## paulk

Μμ πολύ καλό είναι αλλά λίγο τσιμημενη η τιμή του..
Για καλώδιο είδα αυτο
http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Accessories...WER-SUPPLY.htm
Και βύσματα
http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Accessories...-V7001B-DC.htm

https://www.security-camera-warehous...or-t8101i-.jpg

Πιο βύσμα να βάλω? και αυτά χρειάζονται πρέσα?

----------


## katmadas

ιδια τιμη βγαινει περιπου φιλε...
τα βυσματα ειναι καλα και τα 2 και δεν χρειαζονται πρεσσα αποτι φαινεται τουλαχιστον...

----------


## paulk

μμ ναι δίκιο έχεις ..
οπότε καλύτερα να πάρω αυτό που προτείνεις.
απο είδα στο youtube θέλει πρέσα για αυτά τα βυσματάκια..

----------


## nestoras

Τέτοια πάρε, οι αποστάσεις σου είναι πολύ μικρές για να ενοχλήσουν οι απώλειες σύνδεσης:

https://www.emimikos.gr/BNC-001/

----------


## paulk

αν βάλω αυτά που προτείνεις δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κοπεί το καλώδιο;; 
όσο να ναι θα κουνηθούν τα καλώδια, μόνο τα σύρματα θα το κρατάνε ενω τα άλλα πάει μαζί με το καλώδιο οπότε πιο δύσκολα θα κοπεί

----------


## nestoras

> αν βάλω αυτά που προτείνεις δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κοπεί το καλώδιο;; 
> όσο να ναι θα κουνηθούν τα καλώδια, μόνο τα σύρματα θα το κρατάνε ενω τα άλλα πάει μαζί με το καλώδιο οπότε πιο δύσκολα θα κοπεί




Συνηθίζω να βάζω ένα στεγανό κουτάκι δίπλα από κάθε κάμερα (8x8) ώστε τα βύσματα τροφοδοσίας και BNC να μπαίνουν εκεί μέσα. Η σύνδεση είναι στατική δηλαδή, οπότε δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τσακίσει από κίνηση πέρα δώθε.

Από τη μεριά του καταγραφικού μπορείς να ενισχύσεις τη σύνδεση με κάποια ταινία ή με θερμοσυστελλόμενο (μπορείς να τυλίξεις το καλώδιο μόνο με ταινία ώστε να χοντρύνει λιγάκι και μετά να περάσεις ένα θερμοσυστελλόμενο απ'εξω για να μην ξεκολλήσει η ταινία (το οποίο θα αγκαλιάζει καλώδιο και βύσμα μαζί).

Για την πλευρά του καταγραφικού μπορείς ακόμη να βάλεις έτοιμα καλώδια BNC 1 ή 2 μέτρα, να τα κόψεις στη μέση (οπότε από ένα καλώδιο θα έχεις δύο βύσματα) και να κάνεις τη σύνδεση με κολλητήρι καλώδιο με καλώδιο. Αυτή η μέθοδος κατά τη γνώμη μου δίνει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα όσον αφορά στο θέμα σύνδεσης/σπασίματος επειδή τα BNC είναι φιξαρισμένα εργοστασιακά και το καλώδιο τους δεν κουνιέται καθόλου. Επιπλέον, έχεις και λιγότερα καλώδια δίπλα στο καταγραφικό, της τροφοδοσίας εννοώ τα οποία πλέον θα ξεκινάνε 1 μέτρο πιο πίσω.

----------


## paulk

Ναι καλή ιδέα αλλά κόψε ράψε είναι κάπως..
Θα δω τι θα κάνω...
Το βασικό είναι να πάρω καταγραφικό.

----------


## nestoras

Αν θέλεις μια σίγουρη σύνδεση χωρίς "κόψε/ράψε" όπως αναφέρεις να πάρεις BNC που να μπορείς να κολλήσεις το καλώδιο πάνω γιατί αν δοκιμάσεις μόνο με πρεσαριστούς ακροδέκτες μάλλον θα αποτύχεις αν δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει ποτέ σου (αποτυχία εννοώ ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει τώρα και μετά από λίγο καιρό να σπάσουν τα συρματάκια).

----------


## paulk

δεν το έχω ξανακάνει αλλά θα δοκιμάσω...
bmc που μπορώ να τα κολλήσω που μπορώ να βρω;;

----------


## aktis

Εγώ διαφωνώ κάθετα να ψωνίζει κανείς καταγραφικά απο eshop . Βρες εναν εγκαταστάτη στην γειτονιά σου και ζήτα μια προσφορά και απο αυτόν . Οι τιμές που εχουν τα eshop 
είναι τιμές λιανικής ενω οι εγκαταστάτες αγοράζουν με τιμές χονδρικής  . Άρα , θα στο πουλήσει σε παρόμοια τιμή  και θα έχεις και προσωπική εξυπηρέτηση  . 
Για το παλιό , πιθανότατα να έχεις πρόβλημα ή με το τροφοδοτικό ή με τον σκληρό ( και τα δύο φτιάχνονται ... )

----------


## nestoras

> δεν το έχω ξανακάνει αλλά θα δοκιμάσω...
> bmc που μπορώ να τα κολλήσω που μπορώ να βρω;;




http://www.emimikos.gr/V-7101A-D/

(θα αφαιρέσεις τη βίδα την οποία έχουν για να κρατά τον κεντρικό αγωγό και θα κάνεις κόλληση κανονικά).
Η βίδα δε φαίνεται αυτή τη στιγμη επειδή είναι πίσω από το πλαστικό. Το μπλεντάζ απλά θα το κολλήσεις κι αυτό πάνω στο ειδικό αυτί/σφιχτήρα.

----------


## athenaum

http://www.artion-sec.gr/index.php?o...id=155&lang=el

Στην τιμη που που θελεις ,για τις συγκεκριμενες καμερες, επωνυμο προιον, και σιγουρη υποστηριξη αντιππροσωπειας, απο τον μεγαλύτερο εισαγωγεα στην Αθηνα. Απευθύνεσε στον οποιο εγκαταστατη.(δεν πουλαει σε ιδιωτες ο συγκεκριμενος)

----------


## paulk

μμ καλό είναι και αυτό. πρέπει να κάτσω να αποφασίσω..
εννωείται οτι θα το αγοράσω απο κατάστημα στην γειτονιά μου.
απλά τώρα με τις γιορτές είναι κλειστά και δεν μπόρεσα να παω να ρωτήσω.

εχω αυτό με την επωνυμία techshell
http://www.ilka.gr/secilkagr/techshell_demo.html

αλλά υπάρχει και αυτό  με επωνυμία TVT 
http://sigmasec.gr/site/tvt/CCTV/%CF...T-TD-2708AS-CL


τώρα πως γίνετε να είναι ίδια και με διαφορετικη μάρκα...

----------


## athenaum

> μμ καλό είναι και αυτό. πρέπει να κάτσω να αποφασίσω..
> εννωείται οτι θα το αγοράσω απο κατάστημα στην γειτονιά μου.
> απλά τώρα με τις γιορτές είναι κλειστά και δεν μπόρεσα να παω να ρωτήσω.
> 
> εχω αυτό με την επωνυμία techshell
> http://www.ilka.gr/secilkagr/techshell_demo.html
> 
> αλλά υπάρχει και αυτό  με επωνυμία TVT 
> http://sigmasec.gr/site/tvt/CCTV/%CF...T-TD-2708AS-CL
> ...



Οι συσκευές DVR που περιγράφεις και οι δυο, είναι ακατάλληλες για τις κάμερες που αναφέρεις, επειδή οι κάμερες είναι τεχνολογίας TVI, ενώ τα καταγραφικά που αναφέρεις δέχονται κάμερες τεχνολογίας AHD.
Το καταγραφικό που σου πρότεινα παίζει όλες τις τεχνολογίες και είναι αναλυσης εως 2.1 mp. Αν δεν εχεις αγορασει ακομα τις καμερες, καλο θα ειναι να αγορασεις 2 ΜΡ κοστιζουν περιπου το ιδιο και εχουν πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα στην ποιοτητα της εικονας μα πολυ μεγαλη ομως .

----------


## nestoras

TVT είναι το TECHSHELL!  :Smile:

----------


## athenaum

> TVT είναι το TECHSHELL!



 λάθος sorry μπερδευτηκα λόγω του app στο κινητό που ταιριαζει

----------


## paulk

Οπότε με κοροιδεψαν όταν το πήρα ....τεσπα εγώ είμαι ανάμεσα στα 2 hikvision που εβαλα πιο πάνω

----------


## nestoras

> Οπότε με κοροιδεψαν όταν το πήρα ....τεσπα εγώ είμαι ανάμεσα στα 2 hikvision που εβαλα πιο πάνω



Όχι, μια χαρά καταγραφικά είναι τα TVT!  :Smile:

----------


## athenaum

> Οπότε με κοροιδεψαν όταν το πήρα ....τεσπα εγώ είμαι ανάμεσα στα 2 hikvision που εβαλα πιο πάνω



αμαρτια τοσα χρηματα για 1ΜΡ εν έτει 2017.Εντελως παρωχημένο τεχνολογικα.Με λιγοτερα χρηματα εχεις 2 mp free dns και τεχνικη υποστηρηξη καλυτερη ομως

----------


## paulk

δηλαδή εσυ προτείνεις το tvt ;;
και πόσο πιο φθηνό είναι

----------


## nestoras

> δηλαδή εσυ προτείνεις το tvt ;;
> και πόσο πιο φθηνό είναι



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι κάμερες που έχεις δεν είναι ψηφιακές υψηλής ανάλυσης οπότε καλά θα ήταν να επιλέξεις καταγραφικό που να υποστηρίζει ταυτόχρονα και αναλογικές αλλά και ψηφιακές υψηλής ανάλυσης (2 ή 3 MP) ώστε σταδιακά να αντικαθιστάς και τις κάμερες.

Έχω δουλέψει αρκετά τόσο τα TVT όσο και τα hikvision. Δεν έχουν τεράστιες διαφορές στην ποιότητα (οι χαμηλές σειρές τουλάχιστον) και κοστίζουν περίπου τα ίδια χρήματα. Και τα δυο υποστηρίζουν δωρεάν dyndns (στα hikvision πρέπει μόνο να ανοίξεις λογαριασμό στο hik-online). Τώρα τελευταία προτιμώ τα hikvision επειδή υπάρχουν μοντέλα που υποστηρίζουν και αναλογικές αλλά και ψηφιακές κάμερες ταυτόχρονα. Δες και αυτά που σου είχε γράψει ο Φάνης.

Για τα TVT δεν γνωρίζω αυτή τη στιγμή πιο μοντέλο υποστηρίζει και τα δυο είδη καμερών.

----------


## paulk

αυτό που μου πρότεινε ο φανης δεν έχει έξοδο αλαρμ.
απλά θέλω hikvision για να έχει πλήρη συμβατότητα με τις κάμερες ...
έχω και δύο απλές 30 ευρώ τις είχα πάρει.
τα hikvision που βρήκα θα παίξου και τις φθηνές που έχω ;

----------


## nestoras

> αυτό που μου πρότεινε ο φανης δεν έχει έξοδο αλαρμ.
> απλά θέλω hikvision για να έχει πλήρη συμβατότητα με τις κάμερες ...
> έχω και δύο απλές 30 ευρώ τις είχα πάρει.
> τα hikvision που βρήκα θα παίξου και τις φθηνές που έχω ;




Ξανακάνε παράθεση μόνο τα μοντέλα που έχεις επιλέξει για να σου πούμε. Μη γίνει κανένα μπέρδεμα!  :Smile:

----------


## paulk

αυτά τα δύο

http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Analog-TURB...8HGHI-SH-A.htm

και

http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Digital-Vid...08HVI-SV-A.htm

----------


## nestoras

> αυτά τα δύο
> 
> http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Analog-TURB...8HGHI-SH-A.htm
> 
> και
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Digital-Vid...08HVI-SV-A.htm




Το πρώτο:

http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Analog-TURB...8HGHI-SH-A.htm

υποστηρίζει και τα δυο είδη καμερών.

Από το manual:




> General 
>   Connectable to HD-TVI and analog cameras;






Το δεύτερο υποστηρίζει μόνο αναλογικές κάμερες.

----------


## paulk

ωραία...οπότε καταλήγουμε στο πρώτο..
το θέμα είναι οτι απο το κατάστημα που θέλω να το πάρω είναι φαρμακείο.

----------


## nestoras

Με τα ίδια λεφτά νομίζω ότι θα το πάρεις εγκατεστημένο κιόλας αν απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον εγκαταστάτη CCTV.  :Smile:

----------


## paulk

απο εκεί που θα το πάρω περνάει συναγερμούς κάμερες και άλλα..είναι τι πιο γνωστό στην περιοχή μου..
αλλά θα κάνω μια έρευνα την άλλη βδομάδα

----------


## katmadas

> αυτό που μου πρότεινε ο φανης δεν έχει έξοδο αλαρμ.
> απλά θέλω hikvision για να έχει πλήρη συμβατότητα με τις κάμερες ...
> έχω και δύο απλές 30 ευρώ τις είχα πάρει.
> τα hikvision που βρήκα θα παίξου και τις φθηνές που έχω ;




Το δεύτερο που έστειλα έχει έξοδο για αλαρμ. 
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/9236593/Hikv...HUHI-F1-N.html
Αληθεια όμως είναι ακριβό στην λιανική... Τα παιδιά που ήπαν για εγκατάσταση δεν έχουν άδικο. Καλύτερα θα είναι αν δεν έχεις δυνατότητα να το αγοράσεις φθηνότερα...

----------


## paulk

ναι δικιο έχετε ..θα το ψάξω την άλλη βδομάδα.
θα πάρω καλώδια και βυσματάκια,...να τα κάνω όλα απο την αρχή..

----------


## athenaum

*TvT 2MP     2708TS-C
*

*Σύντομη περιγραφή*

TVI & AHD 1080P TVT DVR H.264+ 8ch


_λειτουργει με ολα τα ειδη απο  καμερες :TVI , AHD 1080P  αλλα και τις απλες αναλογικες__TVT_ _DVR H.264+ 8__ch  σχεδον διπλασια ταχυτηταστο ιντερνετ__Εγγραφή__ 200__fps__ 720__P__ / 100__fps__ 1080__P_Dual-Stream με Ελληνικό menu_8 εισόδους_ _video__4__ εισόδους_ _audio   αντι για μια__Νέο λειτουργικό πρόγραμμα N9000_ _Έξοδος_ _VGA__ /_ _HDMI / CVBS__Υποστηρίζει_ _COC protocol  για ρυθμιση των καμερων μεσα απο το μενου του καταγραφικου_CMS πρόγραμμα_Εφαρμογή_ _σε_ _smart phone SUPER LIVE PLUS και στα Ελληνικα_Υποστηρίζει DDNS/FREE DDNS/_CLOUD (το Hikvision δεν υποστηριζει πλεον freedns παρα  μονο cloud)_Διαθέτει 4 εισόδους alarm in1 HDD μέχρι 6TB1 καμερα 3ΜΡ ΙΡ επιπλεονκόστος λιγοτερο απο 200€

Παμε  στα 4 ΜΡ   TVT   2708TE-P


TVI + AHD 4MP και αναλογικες TVT DVR H.264+ 8ch
 Εγγραφή 120fps στα 4ΜP
 Εγγραφή 144fps στα 3ΜP
 Εγγραφή 200fps στα 1080Ρ
 Dual-Stream με Ελληνικό menu
 8 εισόδους video
 4 εισόδους audio
 Νέο λειτουργικό πρόγραμμα N9000
 Έξοδος HDMI 4Κ  για να βλεπεις καθαρα 
 Έξοδος VGA 1080Ρ
 Έξοδος CVBS για συνδεση σε παλια TV
 Υποστηρίζει COC protocol
 CMS πρόγραμμα
 Εφαρμογή σε smart phone SUPER LIVE PLUS
 Υποστηρίζει DDNS/FREE DDNS/CLOUD
 Διαθέτει 4 εισόδους alarm in
 2 HDD μέχρι 6 TBκόστος λιγοτερο απο 300€

----------

nestoras (25-12-16)

----------


## nestoras

Στέλιο, διευκρινησε μονο στον Παύλο αν αναφέρεσαι σε τιμές λιανικής ή χονδρικής.

----------


## athenaum

> Στέλιο, διευκρινησε μονο στον Παύλο αν αναφέρεσαι σε τιμές λιανικής ή χονδρικής.



καπου εκει θα μπορουσε να τον προμηθευσει καποιος εγκαταστατης ή καποιο σκοτωμένο eshop

----------


## Panoss

Πόσο θα σου βγει αν το πάρεις π.χ από το ίντερνετ και πόσο από έναν εγκατατάτη μαζί με εγκατάσταση;
Πληροφοριακά ρωτάω να ξέρουμε.

----------


## nestoras

> Πόσο θα σου βγει αν το πάρεις π.χ από το ίντερνετ και πόσο από έναν εγκατατάτη μαζί με εγκατάσταση;
> Πληροφοριακά ρωτάω να ξέρουμε.




Ίδια τιμή θα του βγει εγκατεστημένο αν του το προμηθεύσει ο εγκαταστάτης απλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα έχει να κάνει με κάποιο υπαρκτό πρόσωπο αν παρουσιαστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα (αρκεί μόνο να είναι αξιόπιστος ο εγκαταστάτης).

----------


## aktis

Απ οτι  γνωρίζω ,  έβγαλε πρώτη η HIKVISION το turbo3 στα 3 megapixel για ομοαξωνικoύ καλωδίου  κάμερες και αντεπιτέθηκε η DAHUA με το hdcvi3 στα 4 megapixel
H TVT στο site της δεν εχει δημοσιεύσει ακόμα ούτε κάμερες ουτε καταγραφικά για ομοαξωνικό 4 Mp ...

http://www.tvt.net.cn/product.aspx?TypeId=133
http://www.tvt.net.cn/product.aspx?TypeId=196

http://www.dahuasecurity.com/product...y/4mp-981.html

----------


## paulk

Αύριο θα πάω να ρωτήσω στην γειτονιά μου τιμές και μάρκες.
αλλά πιο πολύ για hikvision θα ρωτήσω.

----------


## paulk

Τελικά πήρα αυτό και περιμένω να ερθει..
http://www.e-pas.gr/CCTV/Analog-TURB...8HGHI-SH-A.htm
Άλλαξα και τα καλώδια

----------


## plouf

> Απ οτι  γνωρίζω ,  έβγαλε πρώτη η HIKVISION το turbo3 στα 3 megapixel για ομοαξωνικoύ καλωδίου  κάμερες και αντεπιτέθηκε η DAHUA με το hdcvi3 στα 4 megapixel
> H TVT στο site της δεν εχει δημοσιεύσει ακόμα ούτε κάμερες ουτε καταγραφικά για ομοαξωνικό 4 Mp ...



TVT 4mp TD-2708TE-P 

τα πρωτα που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο

γενικα TVT και HIKVISION πανε μαζί οσο αφορα τις τεχνολογιες των καμερων TVI ,3/4mp κτλ 
dahua μονη της
και λοιποι μικροι μια αλλη κατηγορια

----------


## paulk

καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά..
Για κάμερες hikvision 1080p τι καλώδιο να βάλω 
το rg59 ή το rg6;;

----------


## paulk

τελικά πήρα αυτό το καλώδιο (φώτο)
και αυτά τα βυσματάκια (από κατάστημα τις περιοχής μου τα πήρα)
https://www.amazon.com/Male-Compress.../dp/B008MVQCMY

Αν πάρω αυτά θα μπορέσω να πρεσάσω τα βύσματα;; 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Compression-...wubRXM3rx#rwid

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cable-Stripp...657516115#rwid

----------


## paulk

για πείτε, αν είναι να τα παραγγείλω...

----------


## mikemtb

Το καλώδιο σου είναι στις διαστάσεις του rg59? 
Πολυ αμφιβάλω...

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

δεν ξέρω τι διαστάσεις έχει το rg59 μόνο σε φώτο το έχω δει.
απο το κατάστημα στην γειτονια μου που παρήγγειλα το καταγραφικό πήρα και το καλώδιο και μου είπε να βάλω αυτό που έχω στις φώτο πιο πάνω.
είναι το mini έτσι μου είπε...

----------


## paulk

το καλώδιο είναι αυτό 
http://www.bselectronics.gr/default....s&prodcatid=59
απο άλλο κατάστημα το βρήκα..
τώρα τι μέγεθος έχει δεν ξέρω..

----------


## mikemtb

> το καλώδιο είναι αυτό 
> http://www.bselectronics.gr/default....s&prodcatid=59
> απο άλλο κατάστημα το βρήκα..
> τώρα τι μέγεθος έχει δεν ξέρω..



Το πουλάει για rg59... Ρε τους απατεώνες... (προσωπική άποψη) 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

απο το κατάστημα που το πηρα μου είπε οτι είναι rg59 αλλά το μινι...τώρα αν με δούλεψε δεν το ξέρω./.
αυτό το καλώδιο τί είναι κανονικά;;
κάνει ή τζάμπα το πήρα

----------


## mikemtb

> απο το κατάστημα που το πηρα μου είπε οτι είναι rg59 αλλά το μινι...τώρα αν με δούλεψε δεν το ξέρω./.
> αυτό το καλώδιο τί είναι κανονικά;;
> κάνει ή τζάμπα το πήρα



Ωραία, τότε και οι connectors που θα πάρεις πρέπει να είμαι για το rg59 mini,  και όχι για το σκέτο. 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

βύσματα  πήρα rg59 mini ..
Για το πρεσάκια λεω αν κάνουν αυτά που βρήκα..

----------


## mikemtb

Αν και δεν τα έχω δουλέψει,  νομιζω πως όχι, δεν κάνουν. Δεν γράφουν πουθενά "for rg59 mini"

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

Οσο και να εψαξα δεν βρηκα πρεσακι και κοφτάκι για rg59 mini..

----------


## panosven

Φιλε  pavlo  παρε ενα hik καταγραφικο  το  7208HGHI SH/A παιζεi στα 12fps στα 1080p kai 25fps στα 720p.Σιγα σιγα αν μπορεις αλλαξε και τις καμερες,Το καλωδιο αν καταλαβα καλα το πηρες απο bs παρε και απο εκει τα βυσματα ρωτα αν εχει ταχειας.Μην κοιτας για 3mp  .H ΣΕΙΡΑ D5 ΣΤΑ 1080P που αρχιζει να καταργειται παιζει αρκετα καλυτερα απο τις f7 στα 3mp και προσοχη  acept ratio 4:3 στα 3mp.d7 ειναι πολυ καλες.Μην παρεις καταγραφικο για 720p.Οπως σου ειπε ο νεστορας πιο πανω 10χ10 κουτακια πανω απο καθε καμερα.

----------


## alpha uk

> Οσο και να εψαξα δεν βρηκα πρεσακι και κοφτάκι για rg59 mini..



https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...HhDXKyAPc-J0og

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bn...S4eBA4QgjYI3QQ

----------


## paulk

> Φιλε  pavlo  παρε ενα hik καταγραφικο  το  7208HGHI SH/A παιζεi στα 12fps στα 1080p kai 25fps στα 720p.Σιγα σιγα αν μπορεις αλλαξε και τις καμερες,Το καλωδιο αν καταλαβα καλα το πηρες απο bs παρε και απο εκει τα βυσματα ρωτα αν εχει ταχειας.Μην κοιτας για 3mp  .H ΣΕΙΡΑ D5 ΣΤΑ 1080P που αρχιζει να καταργειται παιζει αρκετα καλυτερα απο τις f7 στα 3mp και προσοχη  acept ratio 4:3 στα 3mp.d7 ειναι πολυ καλες.Μην παρεις καταγραφικο για 720p.Οπως σου ειπε ο νεστορας πιο πανω 10χ10 κουτακια πανω απο καθε καμερα.



Καταγραφικό πήρα αυτό που προτείνεις. Σφαίρα πάει.
Απλά παρατήρησα κάτι παράξενο, μόλις σύνδεσα τις κάμερες μου ρύθμισε την ανάλυση 4cif 704*576 και δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή , ενώ στα υπόλοιπα κανάλια που δεν έχω κάμερες μου βγάζει όλες τις επιλογές. μήπως ανάλογα την κάμερα το ρυθμίζει μόνο του ;;
Οι κάμερες είναι hikvision 720p
Τις κάμερες μόλις μπορέσω θα τις αλλάξω μια μια..
Για κάμερες είδα αυτές 
https://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2CE16D0T-IT3/
Το καλώδιο το πήρα απο το κατάστημα που πήρα το καταγραφικό. ( η σελίδα που έβαλα ήταν απλά για να δείτε τι καλώδιο πήρα)
Όσο για τα βυσματάκια δεν έβγαλα ακόμη άκρη...
εννοείται οτι έβαλα κουτάκια 10*10.

----------


## panosven

Αν φτανεις την 2ce16d5t-it3 seira 5 σκοτωνει αλλιως 2ce16d7t-it1,it3,it5 η τα 2ce56d7t.Αυτη η d0 εκτος του διαφορετικου αισθητηρα το βραδυ εχει θορυβο και ρυθμισεις δεν θα χεις ενω οι αλλες ειναι utc

----------


## panosven

Επισης οι παλιες σου καμερες θα ειναι αναλογικες και οχι turbo hdtvi sta 720p

----------


## paulk

Απλές είναι στα 720p.
Απλά την πρώτη που είπες βγαίνει ακριβά.136 ευρώ.
Την δεύτερη δεν μπορώ να βρω τιμές.
Μπορεί να βάλεις λινκ?
Απλά αυτό με την ανάλυση τους καταγραφικού δεν το εχω καταλάβει.
Ρυθμίζει μόνο του την ανάλυση?

----------


## panosven

ds 2ce16d7t-it3 η 5 στο τελος

----------


## ggr

> Το πουλάει για rg59... Ρε τους απατεώνες... (προσωπική άποψη) 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk



Μπορει να μην ειναι σαν το γνωστο RG59 απο πλευρας διαμετρου, ομως δεν παυει (βαση των προδιαγραφων του) να ειναι ενα ομοαξωνικο 75Ω καταλληλο για εγκαταστασεις CCTV.

----------

mikemtb (08-01-17), 

plouf (08-01-17)

----------


## paulk

τι πρέπει να ρυθμίσω για να βλέπω απομακρυσμένα σε χαμηλή ανάλυση;;
έχω ενεργοποιήση το channel zero για να μπορώ να βλέπω ...
αν μπω απομακρυσμένα τότε κολλάει ενώ με το channel zero μια χαρά παίζει ..
σήμερα έβαλα άλλες 2 κάμερες και δεν είναι βολικο to channel zero γιατί δείχνει 4 κάμερες μαζί..και για να πάει στις άλλες 2 πρέπει να το ρυθμίζω να αλλάζει μόνο του κάθε 5 δευτερόλεπτα απο τις 4 στις 2 κάμερες και αντίστροφα..
υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βλέπω τις 4 κάμερες και να πηγαίνω εγώ στις άλλες 2;;
στο παλιό καταγραφικό είχα ρυθμίσει το substream για να βλέπω απομακρυσμένα σε χαμηλή ανάλυση...στο hikvision ενώ κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις η εικόνα κολλάει ..

----------


## Giannis8

Φίλε paulk έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα! Μου κολλάει κι εμένα όταν προσπαθώ να μπω απομακρυσμένα. Βρήκες τη λύση?

----------


## Rouleman

Καλησπερα, εχω ενα συστημα παρακουλουθησης στο σπιτι μου, το καταγραφικο ειναι TVT TD-2104-c, αυτη την στιγμη εχω κουμπωμενες 4 καμερες αναλογικες της Hikvsion DS-2CE16DOT-IRF και μια ip hikvision DS-2CD1121-I. Επειδη σκεφτομαι να προσθεσω και αλλες καμερες, αλλα και μια ip ακομα την οποια εχω την DS-2CD1021-I , θα αλλαξω το καταγραφικο, και σκεφτομαι να παω σε καταγραφικο της hikvision το Ds-7208 Hghi-f1/n, το οποιο δεχετε και 2 ip καμερες, αλλα και θα ειναι και ποιο συμβατο με τις καμερες που εχω. Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για αυτο το καταγραφικο??
Επισης αυτη την στιγμη μεσω το κινητου παρακολουθω τις καμερες με το superlive plus, το οποιο ειναι ευκολο προγραμματακι, μετα με το hikvision θα μπωρω με το ιδιο προγραμματακι να βλεπω τις καμερες? ή μονο με το προγραμματακι της hikvsion??

----------


## stam1982

Νικο καλωσηρθες,αναγκαστηκα πας σε αλλη εφαρμογη ( ivms).Αν δε θελεις να αλλαξεις εφαρμογη επελεξε ενα αντιστοιχο tvt.

----------


## Rouleman

Ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα! Εχω αρωστησει με τις καμερες, με την καλη ενοια,  :Biggrin:  ξεκινησα να κανω να βλεπω μονο μια καμερα που ειχα και την βλεπω μεσα απο ολες τις τηλεωρασεις του σπιτιου, και ηθελα να την βλεπω και μεσω του κινητου, και επεκτεινομαι διαρκως!!
Καταλαβα, αυτο δεν με πειραζει και τοσο, γιατι εχω μια εφαρμογη της hikvsion που βλεπω τις ip καμερες μονο, καλουτσικια ειναι, αλλα την βλεπω ποιο βαρια απο την superlive, ισως γιατι βλεπω τις ip.
Για το καταγραφικο εχω ενδιασμους αν θα ειναι καλο, το βλεπω ποιο ολοκληρομενο σε λειτουργιες απο το tvt, με το οποιο ειμαι ευχαρηστημενος, αλλα δεν θελω να παω σε tvt μιας και το αντιστοιχο (δεν θυμαμαι κωδικο) το οποιο ειναι 8αρι και δεχεται 5 ip καμερες, και ειναι κατα λιγο ποιο ακριβο.

----------


## Rouleman

Τελικα πηρα της Hikvision το Ds-7108HQHI-K1, και οχι αυτο που εγραψα ποιο πισω, δεχετε 2 ip επιπλεον σε σχεση με το tvt που συγγρινα, το οποιο tvt δεχετε 4 ip επιπλεον, και ειναι σχεδον ιδιο μεγεθος με το 4 καναλο tvt που εχω τωρα, αλλα δεν εχω και σκοπο, που θα προσθεσω επιπλεον 1 καμερα, να ειναι ip, αν και καλυτερες σε αναλυση, σε σχεση με τις αναλογικες που εχω, πολυ μπελαλιδικες μου φενονται σαν πρωταρης!! μολις το τοποθετησω θα γραψω εντυπωσεις.

----------

